# Superior Auto R34



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Saw this here: TanabeUSA - SSR Wheels - More-Japan :: Blog

Looks pretty good with the longer wing stays and those carbon overfenders. I think they should upgrade the brakes tho.




























Says it an 18 x 10.5 + 15.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cars been around sometime

They are known for their carbon bits


----------



## YT48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Never seen any detailed pictures of the car though on the net though. Just heard the shop name.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

We are a Superior Dealer and exporter. If you are interested in any of their parts let me know!
They have all sorts of interior parts as well, seat covers, carbon consoles etc.


----------

